# Alpine Type X Ported Vs. Sealed



## onemoreday21 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, I've been doing research now for about a month trying to decide on my setup. I have everything decided on except for sub enclosure. Right now I'm toying with one or two 10" Alpine Type-X subs because from reading I have seen they offer decent SQ and decent output (hopefully bridging the gap that I want). Well I have the resources and ability to build either enclosure to spec and was looking for opinions. I listen to a lot of harder rock and obvious choice would be sealed. However through reading reviews and such I've come across the fact that ported enclosures have the ability to be (somewhat) tight and punchy yet provide the output I'm looking for. No matter how hard I search I have yet to find some real in depth reviews of different subs in ported vs. sealed enclosures so I hafta ask lol. Also any suggestions what so ever are welcomed from enclosure type to different sub ideas (I'm in the military and just returned from a deployment so I have essentially no budget within reason as my coming home gift to myself, i.e. less than $1000 for the drivers and enclosure) For a little more info it's going in a 2000 Mustang Coupe.


----------



## gameguru1360 (Mar 9, 2007)

it depends on what kind of music you listen to as well. I prefer ported because I like my bass loud and boomy. Sealed boxes are mostly for sound quality or sometimes for those that don't have a lot of space as with ported/vented, you need a good amount of trunk space....usually the bigger inside volume, the better.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

gameguru1360 said:


> it depends on what kind of music you listen to as well. I prefer ported because I like my bass loud and boomy. Sealed boxes are mostly for sound quality or sometimes for those that don't have a lot of space as with ported/vented, you need a good amount of trunk space....usually the bigger inside volume, the better.


the only thing you got right was that a ported enclosure is usually larger than a sealed for the same sub. the rest of your post is useless.

op, you can go either way and will be happy. i ran a single 12" type-x in 2.4ft3 ported and tuned to 34 and i was very happy.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Ported will be larger. It all depends on where you port it to; the frequency. You get a boost there so if you port high it will be boomy....if you port low it will go low and have more output low than the sealed will. Just remember the sub unloads under port tuning so if you tune high (like SPL) you can't hammer it with <30Hz. A ways above port tuning it will sound very close to a sealed that size.

Due to the boost the port gives, ported will have more output. How much SQ or what response it has all depends on what it is tuned to do. IMO that makes them better, but they will still be larger and must be built to exact spec unlike a sealed that if you vary the size it does not matter that much.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ive ran sealed most of my subs, but i have tried 2 different ported box for different subs, and i deff like it better because if its built right, u wont notice any decrease in SQ and u get the added output.

however, if ur not sure u could always try sealed first as its easy to build, and see if it works. then try and take on the ported design and build if its not good enough

i would look at either of these for subs, but just know i have not used them, ive only read how great they are, read about their designs, and believe they will be great, especially for the price.
DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Subwoofers »
or
AE Speakers Online Store


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

just my thoughts,i have one 10 type x on a well built ported box to alpine specs also have a pdx. 1.1000 amp now i'm a bit of a bass head so i has maybe expecting a bit more output,i'd realized that i,m not 19 any more and should not impose my music tastes with the drivers around me lol with that in mind it provides plenty to reproduce the low end inside the car,this week i raised the the frequency duties on it to 200 hz which made it come alive. its sits inside the trunk so its a bit muted, so that may be why i,m not in love with it,and your right this sub won European awards.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

I personally prefer sealed for its typically flatter in-car response (due to transfer function). In my experience, sealed subs like higher Xover points versus ported, and that's something I like. 10s don't seem to have enough output for my tastes sealed. Ported would definitely improve the output from the 10 incher's smaller cone. 

That said, if it were me, I would do the largest possible sub(s) sealed, IMO.

I have an Re Audio SEx 15, and I tried it sealed, then ported @31 hz, then back to sealed. The sealed configuration owns the ported in SQ (in my car). Peace.


----------

